# Another Finally Did It



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

After going back and forth on which firearm to purchase, getting my hands on as many as possible and trading e-mails with various owners, I pulled the trigger today on a couple of Fusions.

I ordered the Fusion Scout Elite in a .45. The frame will be a charcoal gray Yukon ceramic coat with the Black Ion Slide and stainless barrel and small parts. The grips will be chosen at the end.

The second one I ordered is the Fusion Pro Elite, but in a 9mm. This one will be all stainless. I had the opportunity to shoot a friends Nighthawk Talon in a 9mm and absolutely loved shooting it, so I decided to give it a whirl. 

Hope to have by my BDay in May.


----------



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool, I was just looking at fusion's website last night and was impressed with their guns. been mulling over picking up one of fusion's "kits" to build my own.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

grats man. cant wait to see pics


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

brokenimage :anim_lol:

I've used their(fusion) parts for a while and am wanting to get a 6" slide for a new 1911 project. I hope to get off my rump soon anyway and get that done:anim_lol:

Congrats on your new friends. Can't wait to see pics :mrgreen:


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Congradulations on the new purchases! I am looking forward to putting some ammo down range when mine arrives. Post some pictures when you get it....


----------

